# Does your dog mind the camera?



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Love the pics! Betty Jo and Jenny are hams too and come on the fly as soon as I get the camera out. It can be frustrating as when they come I often miss getting a pic of the cute thing that they were doing that caused me to get out the camera.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice photos - is this a point and shoot? I have a little Sony and it takes ok pictures, but would like something better.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Trillium said:


> Love the pics! Betty Jo and Jenny are hams too and come on the fly as soon as I get the camera out. It can be frustrating as when they come I often miss getting a pic of the cute thing that they were doing that caused me to get out the camera.


LOL!"miss getting a pic of the cute thing that they were doing that caused me to get out the camera", Isn't that exactly how it goes though! I just don't know how to be sneaky enough any more!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> Nice photos - is this a point and shoot? I have a little Sony and it takes ok pictures, but would like something better.


Yes, its a point and shoot, but you also can have manual control. I need to really use it a lot in the next 14 days to see if its what I really want, because I can send it back if I don't like it. I am a huge fan of action shots, and I bet you are too! So I want to see how well that works for me, plus need to get a feel for the size. My little canon elf I can work with one hand, but not sure if I can with this one, it's a bit bigger. My elf could fit in a pocket easily, but not this one. It will fit in a purse though, and I always want a camera with me so thats o;k I guess. The G11 got great reviews, so I need to work with it and see if I love it, cuz if I don't its going back.
You can watch video reviews on you tube.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Great photos! I had a pointer/dal foster girl who *hated* being photographed. She was super placeable, but sat in rescue longer because she scowled for the camera! Her other foster jokingly speculated that she had been forced into a puppy porn ring as a pup. 

My dogs assume they are the subjects when the camera comes out, and start posing. I was taking pictures of my apartment in CA to sub-lease it, and as I walked from room to room, my first dear boy Mojo followed me and arranged himself in the middle of each picture! I went ahead and used them when I listed the apartment, and one woman hesitantly asked if the poodle came with the apartment!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Great photos! I had a pointer/dal foster girl who *hated* being photographed. She was super placeable, but sat in rescue longer because she scowled for the camera! Her other foster jokingly speculated that she had been forced into a puppy porn ring as a pup.
> 
> My dogs assume they are the subjects when the camera comes out, and start posing. I was taking pictures of my apartment in CA to sub-lease it, and as I walked from room to room, my first dear boy Mojo followed me and arranged himself in the middle of each picture! I went ahead and used them when I listed the apartment, and one woman hesitantly asked if the poodle came with the apartment!


Oh man, I got a good giggle out of that one! I can just see it! But yes, I experience the same thing! I'm glad my dogs like the camera, I'd be pretty bummed if it stressed them out because I get so much joy working with them and taking photos.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Dima thinks the camera is something evil.

she always looks like the camera is going to eat her if I take one close up.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> LOL!"miss getting a pic of the cute thing that they were doing that caused me to get out the camera", Isn't that exactly how it goes though! I just don't know how to be sneaky enough any more!


I so know that feeling. lol.

I'm looking for a new point and shoot so any good recomends. would be great.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda loves the camera and has been used to my big Digital SLR with a bright flash since he was 8 weeks old lol. He always looks directly at the camera although sometimes I think he gets bored with the amount of pictures I take bless him. I have tried holding a toy or a stick up above the camera to get a more interested look on his face but he makes the most hilarious noise when I hold it as if he is trying to speak and pulls such a funny face. He looks so sad that he doesn't have the stick, but as soon as I give it to him he realizes its just a stick and immediately spits it out 0_o


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have camera hogs in this house... 

I have been taking pictures of TQ since day one of her coming home, so she never really saw it as something bad. I love that I can really capture her personality on camera. Tate enjoys the camera, but is so onery and won't sit still sometimes... that's how much he loves it. When he comes out of his stay, he runs to the camera and happily pokes it.

I don't usually use treats with my dogs... it is a treat on it's own! When I want a more interested face, I just hold my hand up wherever I want them to look and say their names. However, after taking pictures, they get lots and lots of love... so maybe that's why they don't care to have their pictures taken!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Cozi is so used to it now, that she just looks at me like "are we done yet?" and gradually puts her head down to rest while I am still shooting. I find the difficult thing is to keep her attention while I'm taking the pix....when I disappear behind the camera she "whew! Break time..."


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you know where I can go to find out about the Canon Loyalty program? I have a REBEL XT which I love but I might like to upgrade. I went to the Canon USA site but a search for "loyalty" didn't give me what I was looking for. The G11 is a VERY NICE point and shoot; just doesn't have the instant shutter that the SLR has. A slight pause between pushing the button and the shutter clicking. Some members of the camera club use the G11 for fantastic shots. Of course, these shots are mostly stationary. Will be interested to see your review of using it for action shots. Your poodles look fabulous!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

You, my dear, are an awesome photographer! Teddy will look but Ginger does not like to look at the camer! Finanly got a pic the other day with her looking at me - and she wasnt groomed!!! waaaa! can't win! lol


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

This is so telling. Luke was sitting by the door looking so pretty, sitting so proper, so I grabbed my camera turned it on and walked over to take a pic of him. What happens next? I get this line up!!!! I have no treats, I did not ask for Ellie or Kai, but they heard the camera and came over and lined up! I wish I would have had a video of the whole thing, but hey, I was just going to take a picture of Luke!
Maybe this shows I take too many pictures....

Dogs and cameras by maryac58, on Flickr

The line up by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh I love those pics. It so looks like you carefully spent the time to line them up for a shot. Too funny that they did it themselves.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> This is so telling. Luke was sitting by the door looking so pretty, sitting so proper, so I grabbed my camera turned it on and walked over to take a pic of him. What happens next? I get this line up!!!! I have no treats, I did not ask for Ellie or Kai, but they heard the camera and came over and lined up! I wish I would have had a video of the whole thing, but hey, I was just going to take a picture of Luke!
> Maybe this shows I take too many pictures....
> 
> Dogs and cameras by maryac58, on Flickr
> ...


LOL! This is beyond cute! What an adorable line-up too.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

my old aussie boy hates the camera- hard to get pics of him i have very few. Kiah and bella and jackson loved the camera. 

I had two foster pups from the same litter. The one (WHO was the trouble pup- fear agression at 7 weeks!) but he LOVED the camera. His sist who was WAY cuter in person fabulous personality nice middle road easy peasy dog. TOok a month longer to find a home because HE would ham up to the camera so much she'd be busy off wrestling with dogs. 

TObey the camera ham









his sister first photos:









Finally got a couple good ones of her and she got adopted RIGHT away from them (1/2 way across the country too!)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I would pose the dogs, force them to stay, take pictures, then treat them when we were done and praise praise praise!

This was a bad thing.

I can't take pictures of them sleeping, everytime they hear the velcro coming off the camera they come running. For awhile I would pretend sneeze loudly while opening the camera pack at the same time, but they caught on to this too, lept off of where they were sleeping, and come running.

Dang.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aawww that is so cute spoowhisperer! I love the poodle line-up lol!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I think these are the cutest poodle pictures I've ever seen!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

That is so adorable!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

neVar said:


> my old aussie boy hates the camera- hard to get pics of him i have very few. Kiah and bella and jackson loved the camera.
> 
> I had two foster pups from the same litter. The one (WHO was the trouble pup- fear agression at 7 weeks!) but he LOVED the camera. His sist who was WAY cuter in person fabulous personality nice middle road easy peasy dog. TOok a month longer to find a home because HE would ham up to the camera so much she'd be busy off wrestling with dogs.
> 
> ...


Wow, those last two photos are wonderful! Seriously, they have that museum quality look! As far as photos of dogs needing to be adopted, I think it is critical for the dog to be groomed ,(if its needed) and a quality photo to represent the puppy or dog at its best to reach the most people. 
Well done!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I would pose the dogs, force them to stay, take pictures, then treat them when we were done and praise praise praise!
> 
> This was a bad thing.
> 
> ...


So funny, and boy oh boy do I know EXACTLY what you are talking about! I could just picture you sneezing as you secretly were getting your camera ready! 
I don't treat for photos, my dogs learned the camera meant good things because of frisbee. I love taking action shots so would grab the camera and frisbee and the dogs would fly to the door from where ever they were in the house! Camera + frisbee =fun! That tiny little 'click' of the on button sends a happy signal to the dogs!


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Yes, its a point and shoot, but you also can have manual control. .


Do you have it on macro? Those pictures are amazingly crisp in detail! I have a Canon SD790 IS. I've had it for a while though and have noticed the quality is not as great as when it was brand new. I didn't know they had a loyalty program. Might be worth looking in to!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Winnow said:


> Dima thinks the camera is something evil.
> 
> she always looks like the camera is going to eat her if I take one close up.


My sister has a mini that was exactly the same  We joked that she thought the camera was stealing part of her soul


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*spoowhisperer*: If I took photos as beautiful as yours, Chagall would like the camera better. As it is, he knows I don't do him justice. (I make his nose look big and his long legs look short!) I could faint from the beauty of both your subjects and your photography skills. Chagall is_ not_ good model material, he wants to be on the other side of the camera where I am; he's my shadow, but then he's also my sun, my moon and my north star.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> *spoowhisperer*: If I took photos as beautiful as yours, Chagall would like the camera better. As it is, he knows I don't do him justice. (I make his nose look big and his long legs look short!) I could faint from the beauty of both your subjects and your photography skills. Chagall is_ not_ good model material, he wants to be on the other side of the camera where I am; he's my shadow, but then he's also my sun, my moon and my north star.


Distraction....you need distraction! Kai is the same when I have him out alone, I keep looking for him in the viewfinder, but can never find him because he is glued to my legs! So, what helps me get natural, full body photos, is to go out in the yard and act like you are just there for them to snoop. Then you can catch moments with them in beautiful poses, with alert heads, and tails up!
Do you try any indoor shots?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Now, this isn't a stellar example of a quality photo, but I had just let the dogs out, and they all were just standing on the deck in disbelief. What? More snow? What the heck!
So tails were up and they were all interested in something and had a alert natrual look.

Yesterday, March 24th. by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Distraction....you need distraction! Kai is the same when I have him out alone, I keep looking for him in the viewfinder, but can never find him because he is glued to my legs! So, what helps me get natural, full body photos, is to go out in the yard and act like you are just there for them to snoop. Then you can catch moments with them in beautiful poses, with alert heads, and tails up!
> Do you try any indoor shots?


_Thank you _ for the very helpful photo-taking tip! I will_ absolutely_ try to "fool" Chagall into thinking there isn't a photo session going on, just regular play time. I typically grab my camera when I can remember to, and when I think he's within range, but then he moves. You've given me a way to outwit him! I'll adjust my strategy. I know your suggestion is spot-on because the only "good" (on my scale, certainly not up to par with yours!) photos of him I've taken were done "spontaneously." Watch for improvement on my end. Meanwhile, I'll keep drooling over what you do. Love the latest photo of your three "admiring" the snow!!


----------

